# Show me your villager yards!



## Milady (Jun 25, 2020)

Having trouble deciding the size and colors. Show me how you designed them ^^


----------



## Uffe (Jun 25, 2020)

I'd like to see some as well, because I just have no idea how much space I can use without not having any room for anything else. What is the perfect space to use?


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 25, 2020)

My villager yards aren't very exciting. They each have a backyard with a cedar tree. And a bush in the front.


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 25, 2020)

I have basically three types of yards! Only garden, furniture+tree and furniture+flowers 
They’re small but I’m happy with them


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mine are mostly similar with different furniture/flowers.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm working on them now and don't have pictures yet, but I've had some side yards that villagers didn't really utilize, so now I'm changing to front yards. It seems like villagers sometimes hang around in front of their houses, so I'm hoping the front yards will get more use.

I've found a good size is 10 wide x 8 long (with the house at the back of that plot). The houses are 4x3 (or 4x4 if you count the front step), so that gives you 3 spaces on each side and 4-5 spaces up front. 10 x 10 could also work well if you want some more space up front.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 25, 2020)

These are Sylvana, Claude and Hazel's areas.
But I think they're a little too big, I want my island to feel bigger.
My island is suppose to be a rural Japan inspired island ;--;


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 25, 2020)

All of my villagers have small 3x3 yards with a 1x3 strip of space on the other side of their house I sometimes put things into. This is the only photo I currently have of a yard, but you can see I coordinate the decorations/furniture with the villager’s preferred colours. I also try to match the types of activities I assume they’d enjoy (in Norma’s case, sitting on a bench while perhaps reading, having a few flowers to tend, and air-drying her laundry).

Some other examples are Spork (he has a hammock, picnic basket, and donut pillow) and Antonio (sand filled yard with weights, a track jacket, and basketball shoes). I’ll see if I can get photos later when it’s not raining on my island


----------



## pup (Jun 25, 2020)

my yards don't have any rhyme or reason to them, though i based it vaguely off of who they are, what fit in that location, and what looks nice. some of my beebs have their own yard, whereas other houses i just plopped where i had room. i was going for a more organic look.

i should note literally none of them use anything i ever give them lmao. marshal sat in that rattan chair once and i was amazed. is2g giving villagers furniture is like buying cats toys. the cats will always prefer a paper bag. villagers will always just sit on the ground.

in order: marshal, deirdre, zucker, zucker again, and tybalt


----------



## Uffe (Jun 25, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> I'm working on them now and don't have pictures yet, but I've had some side yards that villagers didn't really utilize, so now I'm changing to front yards. It seems like villagers sometimes hang around in front of their houses, so I'm hoping the front yards will get more use.
> 
> I've found a good size is 10 wide x 8 long (with the house at the back of that plot). The houses are 4x3 (or 4x4 if you count the front step), so that gives you 3 spaces on each side and 4-5 spaces up front. 10 x 10 could also work well if you want some more space up front.



Do you still have enough room for other things? Because one major issue I've been dealing with has been the size of yard space possibly consuming space for other things and it gets me demoralized at times.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 25, 2020)

I recently started working on an all-cat tiny island for Katt and Raymond.I'm trying to figure out what else to do with their yards but this is what I have so far.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 25, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Do you still have enough room for other things? Because one major issue I've been dealing with has been the size of yard space possibly consuming space for other things and it gets me demoralized at times.



Yeah, it can be a tricky balance - I do have a a couple areas left that I can do something with, but the housing does take up a good chunk of space. Two of my houses are going to be less than 8x10, but I think most of the others are around that size.

My main goal is just to add stuff that the villagers will use. At one point I had a cafe and a garden area, but they just weren't getting used much, so I'm alright with devoting more space to front yards.


----------



## KayDee (Jun 25, 2020)

Didn't have a lot of space to work with. With the fencing, I only had a 2x2 grid to put furniture. Tried to use furniture that matched the villager or their exterior.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 25, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> Yeah, it can be a tricky balance - I do have a a couple areas left that I can do something with, but the housing does take up a good chunk of space. Two of my houses are going to be less than 8x10, but I think most of the others are around that size.
> 
> My main goal is just to add stuff that the villagers will use. At one point I had a cafe and a garden area, but they just weren't getting used much, so I'm alright with devoting more space to front yards.


I've been trying to give everybody some yard space, but it feels crowded. It's 7x5, with their house being up in the right hand corner while having space for 3x5? I don't know how to better explain it. It just feels kind of cluttered and I'd put trees outside of the fences, and then it just feels like I'm taking up way too much island space when I start adding more houses around. I kind of want to have a neighborhood looking area, but I also don't want to stick 10 houses into one neighborhood.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 25, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I've been trying to give everybody some yard space, but it feels crowded. It's 7x5, with their house being up in the right hand corner while having space for 3x5? I don't know how to better explain it. It just feels kind of cluttered and I'd put trees outside of the fences, and then it just feels like I'm taking up way too much island space when I start adding more houses around. I kind of want to have a neighborhood looking area, but I also don't want to stick 10 houses into one neighborhood.



I know what you mean regarding clutter. That's ultimately why I went 10 wide on the yards (with the house centered). It is a lot, but then you can stick a bench or some 2x1 object next to the house and still have some breathing room around it. 

I like the idea of neighborhoods as well, and have seen some good ones, but with my layout, it wasn't really going to be possible without making major terraforming changes, so I have the houses spread out with no more than two next to each other.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 25, 2020)

KayDee said:


> Didn't have a lot of space to work with. With the fencing, I only had a 2x2 grid to put furniture. Tried to use furniture that matched the villager or their exterior.
> View attachment 278738View attachment 278739View attachment 278740View attachment 278741View attachment 278742View attachment 278743View attachment 278744View attachment 278745View attachment 278747View attachment 278749


This is a nice use of the limited space!


----------



## Uffe (Jun 25, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> I know what you mean regarding clutter. That's ultimately why I went 10 wide on the yards (with the house centered). It is a lot, but then you can stick a bench or some 2x1 object next to the house and still have some breathing room around it.
> 
> I like the idea of neighborhoods as well, and have seen some good ones, but with my layout, it wasn't really going to be possible without making major terraforming changes, so I have the houses spread out with no more than two next to each other.


Well I appreciate the help. I'm going to have to go about terraforming here and there just to see what else I can do. Perhaps scattering houses around wouldn't be a bad idea. Maybe I'm just overthinking.


----------



## KayDee (Jun 25, 2020)

SuperiorTech said:


> This is a nice use of the limited space!


Thanks! It’s definitely a challenge every time I get a new villager.


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 25, 2020)

Mine <3


Spoiler: <3


----------



## P. Star (Jun 25, 2020)

I recently finished decorating my ninth yard, and I'm really happy with how they have turned out. Every yard has a different shape, and I tried to make each one unique. Stitches is my favorite, so he definitely has the biggest yard! Also, I purposefully glitched Lucky's home because Fang's exterior looks better than Lucky's default exterior lol.



Spoiler: Stitches













Spoiler: Molly














Spoiler: Pashmina











Spoiler: Chief











Spoiler: Ankha











Spoiler: Sherb











Spoiler: Raymond











Spoiler: Diana











Spoiler: Lucky


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 25, 2020)

P. Star said:


> I recently finished decorating my ninth yard, and I'm really happy with how they have turned out. Every yard has a different shape, and I tried to make each one unique. Stitches is my favorite, so he definitely has the biggest yard! Also, I purposefully glitched Lucky's home because Fang's exterior looks better than Lucky's default exterior lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow  your villagers yards so large ! i love them <3


----------



## P. Star (Jun 25, 2020)

YueClemes said:


> wow  your villagers yards so large ! i love them <3



Haha thank you, I really wanted to spoil my villagers.


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 25, 2020)

P. Star said:


> Haha thank you, I really wanted to spoil my villagers.


yea i want large yard for them too, gonna rebuild a bit for them haha


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2020)

I didn't make yards.. I used hedges.. bushes, lanterns and a bit of terraforming instead.


----------



## Milady (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies. Now I finally have my own villager yards that matches their personality. Thanks everyone ^^


Spoiler: Bob: Lazy












Spoiler: Flurry: Normal











Spoiler: Dom: Jock











Spoiler: Raymond: Smug


----------



## Acnh11 (Jun 22, 2021)

P. Star said:


> I recently finished decorating my ninth yard, and I'm really happy with how they have turned out. Every yard has a different shape, and I tried to make each one unique. Stitches is my favorite, so he definitely has the biggest yard! Also, I purposefully glitched Lucky's home because Fang's exterior looks better than Lucky's default exterior lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find the design you put on the path squares in lucky and chief’s yard?


----------



## PacV (Jun 23, 2021)

Lurking to get some inspiration.

So far i have something in mind for some villagers tho:
-Tia and Vivian: Live close to each other. They kind of share an Elegant Yard.

-Lucky: Spooky Forest.

-Pietro: A park.

-Phoebe: Mythical Forest.

-Lou: A Jungle.

Don't know what to do for the others...


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 23, 2021)

I haven't updated in a while but I think my villager yards are quite quaint! *DA-3242-0156-8697*

I like to have at least one full space between the house and the fence, so that you can walk around the yard. If you want to give them more luxurious spacious yards, then maybe 3 full spaces between their house and the fence.


----------



## Bugs (Jun 23, 2021)

Only recently decided to try to give my villagers yards, I've been trying to improve the quality of my island generally so thought it'd be a good way to go about it.

So far I've only done Hans', he lives in the jungle so I tried to make his garden match the jungle and his house theme, I thought dried bamboo looked good.


----------



## CanuckChick (Jun 23, 2021)

These are Dom & Muffy's yards. Muffy neither confirms nor denies she's a fugitive on the lam lol.


----------



## Lullaboid (Jun 24, 2021)

My villager yards vary a lot, but I put a lot of effort into them.

Stitches:


Spoiler








 
Bunnie:


Spoiler









Whitney:


Spoiler









Fauna:


Spoiler









Wolfgang:


Spoiler









Etoile:


Spoiler









Chai:


Spoiler









Lily:


Spoiler


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 24, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> These are Sylvana, Claude and Hazel's areas.
> But I think they're a little too big, I want my island to feel bigger.
> My island is suppose to be a rural Japan inspired island ;--;
> 
> ...



Wow, this is old. I since removed these for space (because it takes up too much).
Post their new yards once I'm (hopefully) finish terraforming my poor island for the 50th time.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 25, 2021)

Since I am in the process of redoing my island, I haven't actually completed many villager yards yet. But I did just recently finish Tangy's, so here it is:





I gave her a music/record store type of thing. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 25, 2021)

my town is mostly woods so my villagers yards arent decorated a ton, but i have given them some items to make their houses seem more homey

ursula 



Spoiler








tybalt 



Spoiler








filbert 



Spoiler










fang 



Spoiler








marshal 



Spoiler








chevre 



Spoiler








nan 



Spoiler








tangy 



Spoiler








rudy 



Spoiler








tasha 



Spoiler


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 25, 2021)

@moo_nieu I really like the way you set up your villager homes. Some people can go really overboard with decorating them. I just like how simple and peaceful it is. It feels a lot more homey and approachable.


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Jun 26, 2021)

I’m in the process of sorting out my town and I’ve currently done half of my villagers yards! 


Spoiler: Bones











Spoiler: Deirdre











Spoiler: O’Hare











Spoiler: Audie











Spoiler: Diana


----------



## Serabee (Jun 26, 2021)

So... prepare for a big post, 'cause I just took 8 pics, lol (I left off Apollo's, whose yard isn't finished, and Audie's, who'll be moving out soon and I'll be editing it for June soon):






Flora and Antonio first! Both have newly been moved (and are neighbors, you can see part of Antonio's house in Flora's pic) and have VERY limited yards (but they make up for it in location- they have easy access to the shops, museum, beach, and RS plaza). Both have a tiny seating area, and Antonio has some practical stuff (a ball and clothesline) while Flora has some more of her "flock" (lawn flamingos).






Next we have Raymond and Paula. Raymond's house is just above Paula's (that corral fencing on the bottom of Raymond's pic is the one behind Paula's house in her pic). Like the above pics, they have limited space, but lovely views of the river, beautiful landscaping, and a peaceful and quiet area. I'm personally a big fan of their houses, and am hesitant to move both out in part because of that, lol. Also, the fountain + table and chairs in Paula's pic isn't technically part of her yard, it's just part of that area.






Now Erik and Ava. Neither are particularly close to one another (that orange orchard along the bottom right side of Erik's pic is just above the apple orchard in the top left of Ava's pic) but oh well. They have more substantial yards, with Ava having a full-blown farm. Her home is just south of the orchard and, while it has more space, she also has more responsibility in tending to her farm and the orchard (but Ava loves it and can often be found singing while surveying her crops!). Erik's home is along the bottom of the upper level of the town forest (if that makes sense). It's quiet and peaceful (the wind turbine's are pretty quiet) and there's food to be foraged nearby, which he loves. It's also not too far from the festival grounds, which he also likes.






Last but not least, Whitney and Octavian. There houses are nowhere near each other. But everyone else was in pairs, so here ya go. Whitney has a properly glamorous yard, complete with moat and pool. It's also close to the beach and is probably the fanciest yard in town. But Whitney deserves it, right? And Octavian has his yard on a small "island" in the corner of the map. It's all Japanese-y to match his home exterior. It's nice, but I'm considering moving him out for Sprocket soon and moving the town dump there, lol.

Anyway, yep. Those are most of my yards. I use those Tiny Libraries in everyone yard for mailboxes- I got the idea from someone on here and I think it looks pretty cute!

EDIT: Oh, and here's my current map (currently changing as I finish setting up the summer carnival, lol):



To show how scattered my houses are, lol. I have a few small "neighborhoods" (read- two houses beside each other) but, for the most part, animals are put in areas they fit in. I've seen a lot of islands where all the houses are grouped together, and while that's great if people like the look of it, I couldn't stand it myself. I prefer it to feel a bit more natural, sort of like in previous games where the houses would be scattered around and you'd have to trek around to see them all.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 26, 2021)

I built a pond in Molly's yard that she sits by sometimes


----------



## Serabee (Jun 26, 2021)

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> I’m in the process of sorting out my town and I’ve currently done half of my villagers yards!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bones
> ...


DEFINITELY taking inspiration from these- so awesome!

Do you happen to have the code for those wood planks? They're so cute!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 26, 2021)

Everyone’s yards look so fantastic. I kinda regret setting up my houses like a neighborhood with no room for a yard. I may consider redoing a lot if we get more furniture.


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Jun 26, 2021)

Serabee said:


> DEFINITELY taking inspiration from these- so awesome!
> 
> Do you happen to have the code for those wood planks? They're so cute!


Pretty sure the code is MA-7977-2928-1247


----------



## Serabee (Jun 26, 2021)

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Pretty sure the code is MA-7977-2928-1247


That seems right, thanks!


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2021)

We don't allow screenshot threads for singular things like this, so please use the *Screenshots and Video Share Hub* sticky or the *Island Feedback and Showcase Thread* for this. Thank you!


----------

